# 2.5 year old woke up screaming/kicking/throwing a fit



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

twice in the past few weeks, dd has woken up screaming, kicking, flailing and just basically throwing a huge fit. She does it out of a deep sleep as far as I can tell. Is this a night terror? Nightmare? She is totally inconsolable, and we basically have to wait it out until she gets tired enough to want to snuggle. Even then it took her a long time to calm down....
anyone have a clue for me?


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

DD who just turned 2, just did this twice last night. She was freaking out and it took us some time to reassure her it was ok. She was sleeping with us too. She had chinese last night for the first time in a looong time. I had some pretty freaky dreams too last night and woke up a bit scared too. Could it be something she ate??


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD just sturned two and has woken up screaming, crying, inconsolable a few times from naps. I think she gets woken up/wakes up too early and is not quite a wake, and then is scared by what's going on - she yelling and screaming and carrying on but she's not sure why and she's in that semi-sleeping stupor and just groggy and confused... and it makes her scared.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My ds is the same age and does this once in awhile too. First we remove him from the room so he doesn't wake the baby. After that sometimes talking to him very slowly in a loud voice, asking yes/no questions like, "Andrew, it's Mommy. Are you awake? Are you scared/" can help get a response, bring him around. Once he calms down he is generally back to sleep immediately.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

My kids both do this from time to time, especially my daughter when I take her to the bathroom.

I think it's some sort of "night terror". Basically I just hold them and comfort them until they're calm & go back to sleep. They have no memory o it in the morning.


----------

